# Identify bottle



## Yellow26 (Jan 21, 2022)

I cant seem to find this bottle ..sending pic.. hopefully one of ya have seen it before..thanks in advance!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 21, 2022)

Looks kinda new to me which is why I probably haven't seen it.


----------



## Yellow26 (Jan 21, 2022)

Yea i used google lens and nada came up. But its very different especially if it being glass bottle thats newer. Anyway if anyone has a clue let me know. It was given to me. Most of my bottles i have came from an old city dump out in middle of nowhere..bottles just laying everywhere. All the trees there i call them bottle trees cause so many under them..like they falled off the branches. Cant wait to go back!!


----------



## Yellow26 (Jan 21, 2022)

Yellow26 said:


> Yea i used google lens and nada came up. But its very different especially if it being glass bottle thats newer. Anyway if anyone has a clue let me know. It was given to me. Most of my bottles i have came from an old city dump out in middle of nowhere..bottles just laying everywhere. All the trees there i call them bottle trees cause so many under them..like they falled off the branches. Cant wait to go back!!


----------



## DavidW (Jan 22, 2022)

I kept thinking that looked vaguely familiar, like I had seen those bottles on a grocery store shelf, maybe near stuff like Snapple.  Well, not quite,  it is an alcoholic beverage, ZIMA malt liquor. Here is a google image search..............     https://www.google.com/search?q=zima+bottle&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwjP6bjl7cX1AhVKRlMKHaldA1sQ2-cCegQIABAA&oq=zima+bottle&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQAzIFCAAQgAQyBggAEAUQHjIGCAAQBRAeMgYIABAIEB4yBAgAEBgyBAgAEBgyBAgAEBg6CAgAEIAEELEDOgsIABCABBCxAxCDAToECAAQQzoHCAAQsQMQQzoECAAQHlDICljuHGDLIWgAcAB4AIABYIgB_AaSAQIxMpgBAKABAaoBC2d3cy13aXotaW1nwAEB&sclient=img&ei=WjvsYc_UMMqMzQKpu43YBQ&bih=578&biw=1280


HOWEVER, the lip doesn't look the same as the ZIMA bottles I saw online. Maybe it was a bottle used in another country outside the US?  Or a different version for some reason???


----------



## digger dun (Jan 26, 2022)

Its a Zima


----------



## Yellow26 (Feb 12, 2022)

digger dun said:


> Its a Zima
> View attachment 234321


Fr thats hilarious..but thank you


----------



## Yellow26 (Feb 12, 2022)

Ok got another i cant find? 7inches tall


----------

